# CAD Design for Mustang Replica



## marianmadalin32 (Aug 7, 2022)

Already started to build a Jurca Mustang Replica. Looking for a volunteer who can draw for free for me parts from PDF files in DWG/DXF in order to continue to cut them on the CNC and assemble them. Many thanks. I had many sponsors who helped for free during this project. If you wish to join, let me know.


----------



## Snowygrouch (Aug 16, 2022)

marianmadalin32 said:


> Already started to build a Jurca Mustang Replica. Looking for a volunteer who can draw for free for me parts from PDF files in DWG/DXF in order to continue to cut them on the CNC and assemble them. Many thanks. I had many sponsors who helped for free during this project. If you wish to join, let me know.
> View attachment 680980
> 
> 
> View attachment 680981


 With respect, I struggle to see how you can afford to make replica warbird models, but dont have enough money to pay anyone to help.

On what possible basis would anyone sponsor this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## marianmadalin32 (Aug 16, 2022)

Snowygrouch said:


> With respect, I struggle to see how you can afford to make replica warbird models, but dont have enough money to pay anyone to help.
> 
> On what possible basis would anyone sponsor this ?


Many already helped for free, as you can see. If you don't cross the "money" blockade in your head, you will do nothing in life.

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snowygrouch (Aug 16, 2022)

marianmadalin32 said:


> Many already helped for free, as you can see. If you don't cross the "money" blockade in your head, you will do nothing in life.


Thats your offical sponsorship brochure text is it ?

This isnt sponsorship of some worthy cause, its just expecting other people to fund your hobbies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## marianmadalin32 (Aug 16, 2022)

Snowygrouch said:


> Thats your offical sponsorship brochure text is it ?
> 
> This isnt sponsorship of some worthy cause, its just expecting other people to fund your hobbies.


No. It is not. Quiet yourself and don't throw stones in people you don't know directly, out of envy, because one day you will be hit back with one of these same stones. You don't know me. And judging by your attitude, you didn't do anything for free for anyone.

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

Now thats an attitude that surely will make people stand in line to help.
I dont know you or you project. Think i will keep it that way.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## marianmadalin32 (Aug 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Now thats an attitude that surely will make people stand in line to help.
> I dont know you or you project. Think i will keep it that way.


You're not among those "people". You have nothing to help with. And even if you did, you wouldn't do it anyway. You're just a nobody!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Dislike Dislike:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2022)

So you think being an asshole to people you want to fund your hobby is the way to go about things?

Personal attacks and insults are not tolerated here. If you do not grasp that concept you can ask for help elsewhere.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

marianmadalin32 said:


> You're not among those "people". You have nothing to help with. And even if you did, you wouldn't do it anyway. You're just a nobody!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 16, 2022)

marianmadalin32
, I think it’s reasonable to provide people with more info about your plans in order to convince them to help you. Remember, nobody here has a personal bond with you, so personal favours are not easily given. For example if you are doing this for a museum or some kind, people are more inclined to help as they see the cause. And I can think of many causes that will make people willing to give you their valuable time. ( maybe you’re going to hit the airshow circuit? )

But since you didn’t give any background, I don’t think the reactions were unreasonable and certainly don’t deserve the backslash you thought you needed to give them.

So please start over, tell us more about the background of your project. Most people here love to spread the knowledge of history and technique, so if your project has anything remotely to do with that, I think chances are higher that there will be members willing to contribute.

To the other members, please refrain from further more escalation. I can see this going down the drain really quickly otherwise.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Aug 16, 2022)

FYI: His help requests are out on various other boards, along with similar attitudes.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 16, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> FYI: His help requests are out on various other boards, along with similar attitudes.


Someone can not fix his mistakes if the mistakes are not pointed out to him. I want to give him ( her?) a clean sheet to start over again and really try, regardless what he/she does on other boards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2022)

I agree with Marcel. Sometimes the humble approach is to see the err in your ways, acknowledge that, and try a more humble, appreciative, and friendly approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## marianmadalin32 (Aug 16, 2022)

Marcel said:


> marianmadalin32
> , I think it’s reasonable to provide people with more info about your plans in order to convince them to help you. Remember, nobody here has a personal bond with you, so personal favours are not easily given. For example if you are doing this for a museum or some kind, people are more inclined to help as they see the cause. And I can think of many causes that will make people willing to give you their valuable time. ( maybe you’re going to hit the airshow circuit? )
> 
> But since you didn’t give any background, I don’t think the reactions were unreasonable and certainly don’t deserve the backslash you thought you needed to give them.
> ...


Yes admin, I perfectly agree with that! But check the activity log on this thread and see who started this. Not me, they just simply started to attack me, because they don't want to accept the word "free" , for them this word simply does not exist. Hell, even people from Ukraine, Russia and Belarus cut parts from plywood for free for me without even seeing my face and without asking question (and this guys don't do free things for anyone!) Is this an interogatory room or a community with people that help each other without asking anything in exchange??? Just asking. I don't mean to upset someone.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 16, 2022)

marianmadalin32 said:


> Yes admin, I perfectly agree with that! But check the activity log on this thread and see who started this. Not me, they just simply started to attack me, because they don't want to accept the word "free" , for them this word simply does not exist. Hell, even people from Ukraine, Russia and Belarus cut parts from plywood for free for me without even seeing my face and without asking question (and this guys don't do free things for anyone!) Is this an interogatory room or a community with people that help each other without asking anything in exchange??? Just asking. I don't mean to upset someone.


No, they react on “free” because everybody seem to think the world is free. Money they give to you can not be spent to give hungry people food for instance. So giving free for no reason is not on. A nice story with a bit of background just helps your cause much better. Now people don’t have anything on which too make a the decision to send their money on. And there has been a lot of supporting for free on this forum if you care to look for it, but usually members then know what they get involved in.

It’s just friendly advice, not only applicable on this forum but also in the rest of the world. You still refuse to tell us why you build the model. We’ve been too long on the Internet to trust you just because you type words on the forum. You could be wanting to smuggle cocaine with it for all we know. And a “they started it” is not a very adult reaction.

So once again, why are we not entitled to know what we are getting in to if we help you? What nice thing are we doing if we put limited resources, either money or time, for your benefit? Remember we could spend that same money/time to save a child’s life in Africa and we can only spend it once, so why spend it on you?
Should not be too difficult to explain?
I hope you see I’m being quite reasonable?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2022)

marianmadalin32 said:


> Yes admin, I perfectly agree with that! But check the activity log on this thread and see who started this. Not me, they just simply started to attack me, because they don't want to accept the word "free" , for them this word simply does not exist. Hell, even people from Ukraine, Russia and Belarus cut parts from plywood for free for me without even seeing my face and without asking question (and this guys don't do free things for anyone!) Is this an interogatory room or a community with people that help each other without asking anything in exchange??? Just asking. I don't mean to upset someone.



No, he did not throw out insults or attack you personally. You appear to be the one making assumptions here.

He questioned why someone should help, which he has the right to do. It is you that is asking someone to donate their hard earned money and time to what appears to be a hobby. Tell people what this is for, provide more information, and be more respectful in your approach. You might get more than you expected.

You are correct this is a community for information exchange, but people can expect to also carry on the discussion without being insulted, and told they are nobody. *Especially when you don’t know a damn thing about the people you are insulting either. Some of them are accomplished historians and authors of aviation books. Nobody here deserves to be talked to that way.*

I don’t know where you are from, what your native language is, or how you are accustomed to interacting with other people. I will not make assumptions about you, but I will tell you that first impressions go a long way. You have been given the opportunity to change your approach, otherwise don’t expect anyone to want to help you. Simple as that. Have a good day…

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2022)

And remember nothing is free in this world. Even time is not free. If I were to donate my time to help you with this (which I cannot because I don’t know how) I would no longer have time to devote to something else such as spending time with my children. It’s something similar to opportunity cost. Everything costs something, whether it be time or money. The time spent on one opportunity takes away from another.

This is why people question what they are donating their time to. They want to know if it is something they feel they can support, and give up the time they could be doing something else with.

Maybe now you can understand why people questioned you. Based on your initial responses here, I would not want to help either. Time spent with my children and family is time better spent. You, however, can change that. It’s up to you.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## marianmadalin32 (Aug 16, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> And remember nothing is free in this world. Even time is not free. If I were to donate my time to help you with this (which I cannot because I don’t know how) I would no longer have time to devote to something else such as spending time with my children. It’s something similar to opportunity cost. Everything costs something, whether it be time or money. The time spent on one opportunity takes away from another.
> 
> This is why people question what they are donating their time to. They want to know if it is something they feel they can support, and give up the time they could be doing something else with.
> 
> Maybe now you can understand why people questioned you. Based on your initial responses here, I would not want to help either. Time spent with my children and family is time better spent. You, however, can change that. It’s up to you.


Yes and thank you for that. I am building it for various reasons: for educational display, free flights to children, students and people passionate about aviation, for historical purposes, for post-mortem honorary purposes, to honour the passing of mr. Marcel Jurca, a romanian like me, a great guy (it's been 21 years since his death). I don't want to explain myself and people not to involve directly. It's like telling my plans to people who'll use them against me later in time. I don't feel comfortable with that. Nowadays, honesty and discovery of your plans to others is a very, very bad idea because people, as you can see, are very mean (this thread is an actual proof!).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2022)

I find it funny that you say people are mean, when you in fact were the first to throw insults, and were the one being the rudest.

I’m sorry that you feel that being honest with people when asking them for help is a bad thing. I’m sorry that you expect people you don’t know to dedicate their time and money to you on a whim.

Good luck. I doubt you will get much help.


----------



## ww2restorer (Aug 17, 2022)

An interesting thread, aviation is a very hard nut to crack. I have seen people volunteer thousands of hours restoring an aircraft, the owner of the aircraft in turn making it known that the restored aircraft is offered for sale to those same volunteers at an enormous amount of profit for the owner. Also it is very common that one workshop will gladly give a person a few screws, nuts rivet, yet that same person will on sell those parts at a higher price. I have even seen a person sell parts back to the person that donated the parts.
It is even more dramatic when different languages come into play, if English is the second language , often words are in use incorrectly or in the wrong place. Yes some people do get rather mean if someone wants to have something explained better or have chosen the wrong words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2022)

What a rude Nigerian prince. Next he will demand money because only he knows.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 17, 2022)

No need to add fuel to the fire.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 17, 2022)

marianmadalin32 said:


> Yes and thank you for that. I am building it for various reasons: for educational display, free flights to children, students and people passionate about aviation, for historical purposes, for post-mortem honorary purposes, to honour the passing of mr. Marcel Jurca, a romanian like me, a great guy (it's been 21 years since his death). I don't want to explain myself and people not to involve directly. It's like telling my plans to people who'll use them against me later in time. I don't feel comfortable with that. Nowadays, honesty and discovery of your plans to others is a very, very bad idea because people, as you can see, are very mean (this thread is an actual proof!).


The words "educational display" in your first post would have been enough to get a totally different response from the community here. 
I don't see how that is "telling your plans which people can use against you". To me that seems like you distrust all of us beforehand, but you expect us to unconditionally trust trust you at your first words. 
If you want to raise funds for anything, you'll find that you'll have to present plans. That will be mostly true if you want to involve a company to support you, but is equally true if you need support from individuals. The fact that those Ukrainians did help you for free must mean that the knew something that we don't, namely that you are trustworthy and that they are putting their energy in a worthy cause. As 

 DerAdlerIstGelandet
said, if you keep up the attitude of asking for help without explaining yourself and then slashing at people who question you on that, you will find a hard time to get any support at all in the real world.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 17, 2022)

The aircraft in question is apparently the Marcel Jurca 75% P-51 homebuilt. I saw one fly years ago - nice plane.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

